# Names to go with Faye



## Lovetoteach86

All the first born girls in my family have the middle name Faye. I am trying to think of names to go with Faye, and am not opposed to Faye being the first name either. Any thoughts? So far we have Coraline Faye, or Haylee Faye, past that I got nothing. I like Brooke too, but not sure if Brooke Faye sounds right.. So far we love Coraline, but I would like to have more names to choose from just incase someone else comes up with the perfect combination.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

maybe Juliett Faye?


----------



## mickey85

Taissija Faye


----------



## Peony

Faye is cute!

Juliet Faye is nice, but I think it flows better as Faye Juliet!

I think most names of 2 syllables or more would sound nice with Faye as a middle name. Here are some ideas off the top of my head:

Lydia Faye
Emmeline Faye
Madeline Faye
Georgia Faye
Natalie Faye


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Peony said:


> Faye is cute!
> 
> Juliet Faye is nice, but I think it flows better as Faye Juliet!
> 
> I think most names of 2 syllables or more would sound nice with Faye as a middle name. Here are some ideas off the top of my head:
> 
> Lydia Faye
> Emmeline Faye
> Madeline Faye
> Georgia Faye
> Natalie Faye

hmmm I kinda like Faye Juliet and Emmeline Faye is kind of cute too. Any more with Faye as a first name?


----------



## Peony

I'm up for the challenge :p

Faye Anastasia
Faye Louisa
Faye Rosanna
Faye Isabella
Faye Elizabeth
Faye Victoria 
Faye Alexandra


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Hmmm maybe I am used to hearing it as a middle name, they all seem better flipped around. I grew up with my mom yelling, "Alisa Faye!" and my mom is Donna Faye. The only one so far that seems kinda normal is Faye Juliet. Haha, is it normal to think of what they would sound like when yelling first and middle together?


----------



## Peony

Haha yes I think so, it's good to get a feel for how it all sounds out loud! I can imagine one day calling my kids by their first + middle or first + last names when they're misbehaving! :D


----------



## keepthefaithx

i feel like faye is a great middle like anything will go with it!

Liliana Faye, Carly Faye, Mia Faye, Alexandria Faye, Violet Faye, Cameron Faye, Gabriella Faye, Caroline Faye, Samantha Faye, Emma Faye, Sienna Faye, Savannah Faye, Haylee Faye xo


----------



## Lovetoteach86

So many to choose from, it is going to be so hard to pick. I love Liliana Faye, Haylee Faye, Savanah Faye, Juliett Faye, Emmaline Faye, Ava Faye? How in the world do people choose?


----------



## keepthefaithx

glad you like liliana..thats what my daughters name will be if we have a girl


Liliana Victoria, and her nn will be Lily :)


----------



## dizz

I'm a Fay (no E- bane of my life - it's ALWAYS spelt wrong!) Eve... Eve because of being the first daughter, and as a nod to a grandma named Eva... Fay because, annoyingly as hell and to my eternal teenage shame, my mother liked fairies.

Was quite unusual when I was growing up - seems to be rising these days!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

dizz said:


> I'm a Fay (no E- bane of my life - it's ALWAYS spelt wrong!) Eve... Eve because of being the first daughter, and as a nod to a grandma named Eva... Fay because, annoyingly as hell and to my eternal teenage shame, my mother liked fairies.
> 
> Was quite unusual when I was growing up - seems to be rising these days!

Yeah Faye has been around in my family for a long time, even my great aunt's middle name is Faye. It is something that is a given in my family for the first girl to have somewhere in his name as well as the first boy having John as his middle name.


----------



## Stormynights

My daughters name is going to be Gracelynn May

Gracelynn Faye sounds good too! But I'm a bit biased! :haha:


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Stormynights said:


> My daughters name is going to be Gracelynn May
> 
> Gracelynn Faye sounds good too! But I'm a bit biased! :haha:

Gracelynn Faye does have a good ring too it, but I am very very bias on that middle name haha :)


----------



## Arlee

I like Juliet Faye
or Maybe...

Julienne Faye, Julietta Faye, Julie-Anna Faye (Juliana Faye).


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Hmmm... if it helps yall my DH and I have bright blue eyes and everybody on my side of the family has blue eyes. My husband also has blonde hair and I am noticing with all my nieces and nephews that our dark hair gene seems to never win over blonde genes. So blonde hair blue eyed something Faye. I like Stella, but DH says it's too fancy for our last name. Stella Faye would be cute. I like cute classy names, like *Ava*, *Stella*, *Colette*, *Lilliana*, can't name her Bella or Isabella, one because the vampire movie, and two because that is my dogs name. Same thing will Ella, I really like Ella, but it is way to close to Bella.


----------

